# Rabbit Teeth Porblems



## kath15 (Aug 23, 2008)

HI my rabbit has not been eating and we want to the veterinary hospital on sunday take him in to help him to eat and to day had to do hes teeth as it was stoping him eat and do any one no if it well come back and he well have delntal problems all time can anu one help?


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your rabbit. Dental problems do generally recur-which teeth were affected, his back molars or front teeth? What breed and age is he?

Your vet should discuss prognosis etc when you collect your rabbit. Regular monitoring and dental checks can help to prevent the problem worsening. Signs such as difficulty eating, dribbling, being quiet and hunched up and eye discharge are all signs of dental problems, though the first sign of not wanting to eat, I'd get him checked over. Increasing hay/grass may help the teeth to wear down naturally-ideally the diet should consist of primarily hay anyway as this can improve dental health. Depending on which teeth were affected, extraction can be considered though this is usually just for incisor problems.

Hope your rabbit is okay


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

As black cat said yes its very good to give more hay in the diet as this can help to wear the teeth a little more. This will depend on where your rabbit has his teeth problems as some times this can only be sorted by the intervention of the vet. 
Its very common for the teeth to have reaccuring problems once they have been once already.Sorry to say this can become costly depending on what your vet has recommended. Any way good luck and hope bunny is better soon


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I believe that teeth problems in rabbits is due to poor breeding,we had pedigree bunnies when i was youngr and never had any problems.


----------



## DarkChild (Sep 2, 2008)

It can be very serious problem in Rabbits.

My Netherland Dwarf (18 months old) stopped eating and I took him to the rspca hospital who said his back molars were growing the wrong way, so we had them filed. They didn't prescribe any painkillers. He tried to eat, but found it difficult and gave loud teeth grinding noises, which are a sign of pain. So I went back and they gave me some painkillers. He had become extremely skinny and I was giving him water by a syringe. Unfortunately he died last Wednesday.

What he died from is called GI stasis - please do look it up (sometimes called ileus)

I am slightly worried as his brother is showing signs by producing small irregular shaped poo. He is eating very well, but not drinking from the bottle and will only drink from a bowl, which I find very odd. The vet said his teeth are perfect, so I am wondering if he is stressed due to the loss of his brother (his bonded partner).

I have just got a baby mini lop to bond with him and give companionship, so hoping for the best.


----------



## kath15 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi i got my rabbits back at 8:30 on monday and he is doing a bit batter eating little bit it was he back molars and he is 1 year old  my rabbit has now been put to sleep becouse of hes back molars thank you too all of you for our halp


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

kath15 said:


> HI my rabbit has not been eating and we want to the veterinary hospital on sunday take him in to help him to eat and to day had to do hes teeth as it was stoping him eat and do any one no if it well come back and he well have delntal problems all time can anu one help?


rabbits teeth never stop growing if they get to long they cant eat mine have wood blocks to nibble at keeps teeth short.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

A breeder once told me she use to get odd apple tree branches from her friends tree for her bunnies to knaw on. As long as they havent been sprayed with any thing.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My old bunny suffered continuous dental problems due to poor breeding, i had to get her teeth checked every month.As she was so well handled she often have a concious dental. But when she was sedated for extraction i had an £85 vet bill, and i had to inject her with antibiotics daily for a week!
I would often have to add biolappis to her food. And she would get wartery eyes when her teeth were hurting her.

I would reccomend you give your bunny as much hay as possible, and if possible, bed bunny on hay rather than straw. I also used to feed Blossom on burgess excell, as i could add pineapple juice to this when she was moulting.

Best advice is to put a litter tray in the corner of the hutch where bunny goes to the loo, 
keep a close eye on the poo, if it becomes smaller than normal, get a vet to check, and also check eyes if they are watery

Kay


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

A few of my rescue rabbits had really long teeth they were at the vets every 3 weeks for them cutting back, you can have the teeth removed but its your choice and they can grow back.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

staflove said:


> A few of my rescue rabbits had really long teeth they were at the vets every 3 weeks for them cutting back, you can have the teeth removed but its your choice and they can grow back.


My friend had her bunny's front teeth removed, as a consequence, bunny could'nt clean the poo from her bottom, so had to be bathed daily to prevent fly strike.
And a rabbit can not eat without its back teeth to grind the food...


----------



## glenita (Sep 6, 2008)

It is common to have dental problem in rabbits because they have lot of hard food and stuffs in their diet. A diet full of food items that require chewing is essential. A healthy diet is necessary in the treatment of dental disease to minimize further damage and to attempt to prevent reoccurrence. 
-----------------------
Glenita

Guaranteed ROI
Viral Marketing
Social Media Marketing
Search Engine Submissions
Email Marketing
Search Engine Marketing
Search Engine Optimization

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Un fortunately, bad teeth can just be down to poor breeding, and no matter what you do some bunnys need regular checks and dentals. 
I know as i had to make the decision in the end to put my bunny to sleep


----------



## SHINE ERIC (Sep 11, 2008)

Incisor malocclusions (where the occlusal, or biting surfaces, do not match) typically are seen in rabbits in two different instances. First, in young rabbits born with facial abnormalities or suffering early facial trauma, and second, in older rabbits suffering with molar malocclusion. All rabbits have two upper and two lower incisors, as well as two small peg teeth that grow in behind the upper incisors. As all teeth in the rabbit's mouth are open rooted, they grow continuously throughout life, requiring proper contact with the opposing teeth for normal wear. Consequently, any rabbit suffering from malocclusionis affected with a life-long problem. 
---------------------------------
SHINE ERIC

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## jeenjose (Sep 11, 2008)

All rabbit teeth are growing continuously and are known as hypsodonta or open rooted teeth. Although there is a set of deciduous teeth, they are non functional and shed perinatal. The permanent teeth are completely erupted by three to five weeks of age.
----------------------
Jeenjose

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## kath15 (Aug 23, 2008)

my rabbit has now been put to sleep becouse of hes teeth porblems


----------



## srdatura (Apr 6, 2011)

hi, my bunny has black teeth. I just noticed today and he has an appointment with the vet tomorrow, he's still eating and his teeth were ok last week. 
He has a diet of hay with some greens and a tbsp of pellets every day with plenty of fresh water available.
Does anyone have any idea what could've caused this?
I have had rabbits for years and have never seen this before.
Caroline


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if he reached a year old, It would have been likely in my opinion that with a hay only diet and a very good rabbit vet he would have lived a very happy life. Many horses have to have their teeth filed on a regular basis its only really the anesthetic risk with older rabbits


----------



## martinadams (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Kath,

Your problem is not easy. Rabbit teeth is very important for her health.
So please shoe to excellent Doctors.
I cant help you. Sorry.....


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kath15 said:


> my rabbit has now been put to sleep becouse of hes teeth porblems


You had him put to sleep after just having one dental?

I have a six year old rabbit who has a dental every four weeks and she's perfectly happy and healthy. She's had her front teeth removed and has ongoing problems with her back teeth, the problems were due to bad breeding and so can't be fixed. She'd had the problems from before I even got her (she was a year old when I rescued her).

If your rabbit was only showing teeth problems now and was fine when younger then it could have been easily fixed with a diet change. More hay and less pellets/veg could have fixed his teeth so he wouldn't need another dental. Without giving him time to see if the dental would be regular then you'll never know if he could have been perfectly fine after one dental. I'd love to know who your vet is to be happy to PTS after just one dental without giving time to see how he would be after.

Edit: Just noticed this is a really old thread thats been bumped back up.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

this topic is 3 years old...... it was then bumped up by srdatura, who hasnt been back since, posting about black teeth.

i agree though, it wasnt a good reason to PTS but not all vets are rabbit savy, and the vet probably knew very little about about how to treat the condition long term 

i have 4 dental bunnies, and a fair few others who have needed the odd dental, quite a few rabbits will need a dental at some point in their lives, but that doesnt mean they WILL need another


----------



## srdatura (Apr 6, 2011)

I totally forgot I had posted here. I took my bunny to the vet and she checked them out. His Front teeth were just coated in a dark substance but his back teeth weren't as bad. We came to the conclusion he'd been munching on a plant that stained his teeth. His teeth are now back to a normal colour thankfully. I would definitely recommend taking a rabbit to the vet regularly for a checkup as I once adopted a bunny who had really badly overgrown teeth and needed her teeth cut regularly.


----------

